# Falsches Tool eingesetzt ?



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

Fehler bei Zielrakete

Quelle und vollständiger Text:
http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID6816500_TYP6_THE_NAV_REF1_BAB,00.html

Raketenabwehr-Test abgebrochen
 Ein neuer Raketenabwehr-Test der USA ist wegen technischer Probleme abgebrochen worden. Das teilte die zuständige Pentagon-Behörde MDA (Missile Defense Agency) mit. Danach erreichte eine von der Kodiak-Insel in Alaska gestartete "feindliche" Rakete nicht die notwendige Höhe für die Erprobung der Abwehrrakete. Diese sollte 20 Minuten nach dem Start der "Gegner-Waffe" in Vandenberg (Kalifornien) abgeschossen werden, wurde aber der MDA zufolge dann am Boden gehalten. Die Behörde sprach jedoch nicht von einem Fehlschlag, sondern ausdrücklich von einer "Nichtausführung des Tests".

"Das Ziel erreichte keine ausreichende Höhe, um eine 'Bedrohung' darstellen zu können, und so wurde das Abwehrsystem nicht eingesetzt", hieß es in der in Washington veröffentlichten Erklärung von MDA-Direktor Henry Obering wörtlich. Eine solches Risiko bestehe immer, da in den bei den Tests verwendeten ballistischen Zielraketen alte Motoren verwendet würden. Verbesserungen würden im Zuge eines Modernisierungsprogrammes erwartet. Der nun nicht zu Stande gekommene Tests solle im Sommer nachgeholt werden.


----------



## Tobi P. (26 Mai 2007)

Perfekt, diese Vollidioten sind wehrlos! Der ideale Zeitpunkt für einen Großangriff auf die Primärziele Weisses Haus und Pentagon! Um es mal mit Bart Simpson zu halten: Wer George Bush eine Rakete direkt in den Arsch jagt, kriegt eine Million Punkte 
Aber mal ernsthaft: Wieder eine Geschichte, bei der diese halbautomatischen Flachpfeifen versagt haben. Sie haben in Vietnam, Afganistan und jetzt auch noch im Irak versagt. Sie können nicht mal eine Rakete auf ihr eigenes Land abschiessen. Gibt es überhaupt etwas, was die richtig machen können :twisted:

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt etwas, was die richtig machen können :twisted:
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Es ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel, wie die die Wehrmacht besiegen konnten ...


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Es ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel, wie die die Wehrmacht besiegen konnten ...


 
vermutlich haben sie dafür bezahlt, deutschland war wirtschaftlich am arsch und die aktion war vielleicht schon bestandteil des marschall planes...


als bei der mw 1998 in frankreich deutschland 2:0 gegen usa gewonnen hat, da hat einer (ich glaube harald schmidt) folgdenden spruch abgelassen:

"Deutschland besiegt die Amerikaner auf französischem Boden. Viele ältere Zuschauer hatten Tränen in den Augen."


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> vermutlich haben sie dafür bezahlt, deutschland war wirtschaftlich am arsch und die aktion war vielleicht schon bestandteil des marschall planes...



Sozusagen ein Dolchstoß?


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2007)

Also. Dieses thread zeigen ihr nicht von ihrer besten Seite.


			
				tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es überhaupt etwas, was die richtig machen können


Ihr seid wie Zuschauer an einem gymnastic show und sieht, daß ein Gymnast erfolgreich einen fantastischen Trick das erste mal tun. Und wenn der Trick das zweite mal nicht klappt, dann sagen Ihr zueinander: „Ha, wußten wir, er war nicht sehr gut.“ 
Man müssen über die US sagen, den sie Sachen geschafft haben, die niemand anders haben.
Die Mondlandungen, Hubble, das Internet, GPS und vieles anderes.

Du verlierst an nichts, wenn du nichts versuchst.


----------



## Tobi P. (26 Mai 2007)

Nur als kleine Hintergrundinformation: Das Internet wurde nicht in den USA erfunden. Es hat seinen Ursprung beim Forschungsinstitut CERN (das zur Zeit den größten und leistungsfähigsten Teilchenbeschleuniger der Welt baut) in der Schweiz. Sein geistiger Vater ist ein Physiker mit dem Namen Tim Berners-Lee.
Das GPS war ursprünglich nicht für die zivile Nutzung gedacht, sondern sollte nur dem Militär dienen.
Die einzigen Entwicklungen, die regelmässig aus den USA kommen, sind militärischer Natur. Größer, weitreichender, tödlicher, effektiver - das ist das einzige woran menschlicher Müll wie Bush und Co interessiert sind. Du kannst sicher sein, dass da drüben erstmal jede neue Erfindung auf ihren militärischen Nutzen hin untersucht wird. 
Man muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass nicht alle dort so verabscheuungswürdig sind. Ich habe ja selbst Verwandte in den USA, die im Technologiebereich tätig sind.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos (26 Mai 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...
> Die Mondlandungen, Hubble, das Internet, GPS und vieles anderes.
> 
> Du verlierst an nichts, wenn du nichts versuchst.



Das Internet hat Tobi P. ja schon erklärt kommt aus Europa (Cern ist zwar in der Schweiz aber ein Europäisches Projekt/Organisation) und nicht aus den USA.

 Hubble war mal ein schönes Projekt das gerade für den Scheiß um den es hier geht (wegen Geld gründen) sterben gelassen wurde ;o(

Zweifellos haben die USA kluge Köpfe (sieht man ja auch z.B. an den Nobelpreisträgern) leider sitzen recht wenige dieser klugen Köpfe zurzeit in der Regierungsebene ganz oben um nicht zu sagen der derzeitige Präsident macht nicht gerade einen Cleveren Eindruck.

Wenn man mal mit Produkten aus den USA zu tun hatte man sich oft fragt warum man so oft mit minderwertigem Material zu tun hat. Was nutzt mir ein großes Prestige Projekt wenn sonst nur Murks bei raus kommt? Und viel schlimmer noch keiner weiter denkt als ein Schwein scheißt?

Ich sag nur Umweltschutz schadet der Wirtschaft ;o(


----------



## PeterEF (26 Mai 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Nur als kleine Hintergrundinformation: Das Internet wurde nicht in den USA erfunden. Es hat seinen Ursprung beim Forschungsinstitut CERN (das zur Zeit den größten und leistungsfähigsten Teilchenbeschleuniger der Welt baut) in der Schweiz. Sein geistiger Vater ist ein Physiker mit dem Namen Tim Berners-Lee.


Mal abgesehen von dem restlichen Fragwürdigkeiten in diesem Thread: setze bitte nicht WWW mit Internet gleich. Deine Aussagen treffen auf das Klicki-Bunti zu, das Internet (mit EMail, Telnet, FTP u.v.a. Protokollen) ist aber schon 20 Jahre älter und wurde am Anfang in der Tat vom Militär der USA finanziert.

Frohe Pfingsten!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> das Internet (mit EMail, Telnet, FTP u.v.a. Protokollen) ist aber schon 20 Jahre älter und wurde am Anfang in der Tat vom Militär der USA finanziert.
> 
> Frohe Pfingsten!



Das Stimmt allerdings.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> um nicht zu sagen der derzeitige Präsident macht nicht gerade einen Cleveren Eindruck.



Eins muss man dem G.W.B. lassen.

Es sagt wenigstens, was er will und denkt.

Dagegen sind unsere Deutschen Lobby- Selbstnutz- Jammerlappen, die sich "Politiker" schimpfen, widerliche Würmer!

Wer Bush gewählt hat, der wusste warum, und was auf in zukommt.

Das weis man bei unseren "Personenkreis", der sich zu Wahl steht, ja nun wirklich nicht !

ULRIKE MUSS WIEDER HER !


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2007)

Tobi. Warum ist es so hart, einfach zu bestätigen, wann du dich geirrt hast?


			
				Tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es überhaupt etwas, was die richtig machen können


Und zotos. *Stöhn* Du bist der Meister des Verwirrungs.

Ich finde, daß GWB einer der Dummköpfe der Geschichte ist. Aber ich kann nicht den Verbindung zu meiner vorhergehenden Anmerkung sehen.


----------



## Tobi P. (26 Mai 2007)

Weil ich ein sturer alter Dickkopf mit einer Abneigung gegen militärischen Dreck bin  und der unbestrittenermassen größtenteils aus den USA kommt  
Das vom Militär finanzierte Netzwerk war übrigens Milnet und ist mir durchaus bekannt. Dennoch bleibt die Tatsache bestehen, dass der Grundstein des Internets - *wie wir es heute kennen *- in der Schweiz und nicht in den USA gelegt wurde. Milnet verfolgte keinerlei zivile Ziele sondern war ein rein militärisch-nachrichtendienstliches Netz. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (26 Mai 2007)

Zu Ug´s Ursprungspost, kann dir sagen warum... die haben bestimmt in KOP auf einer Allens Brötschen (nicht zu verwechseln mit Allen Bradley) programiert gehabt. Oder es war die LOGO mit den 400 paar zerquetschte Ein/Ausgängen. Zu dem Wehrmacht besiegt, also wenn da einer in der Geschichte damals nachgeschaut hätte, hätte er bestimmt gemerkt, dass der Russe ihn mit einer schoneinmal angewandten Taktik im warsten sinne des Wortes eingefrohren hat. Napoleon mußte das schon erfahren. So das war mal die eine Schwächung der Kampfkraft, dann kamen halt so Hirngespinnste von potentiellem Kanonenfutter zu vergasen und sonstigem. Dann der Wahn an zu vielen stellen Krieg zu führen ohne andere Regionen ersteinmal zu stabilisieren... Einiges was hätte besser laufen können, und so die Amis nur noch die "Reste" aufkehren mußten. Zum Indernet ähh Internet, das war ersteinmal wie schon erwähnt militärischem Ursprung um die Basen untereinadner zu vernetzen und somit ein Atmoraketenabwehrnetz aufzubauen, wobei hier halt in erster Linie wer uns beschießt wird beschossen galt. Dann der zweite Schritt war die Nutzung als Forschungsnetz. Ja und dann hatte einer Bit´s geschupst und die terror Modems die mehr gequietscht haben als Daten übertragen auch unter BTX bekannte "Onlinebanking" zum zivielem, privaten Gebrauch "freigegeben". Allerdings ohne Zuse´s Z80 dem Taschenrechner in Wohnhausgröße, der der Ursprung der jetzigen "Supercomputer" in jedem Haushalt, wäre auch Internet nicht unbedingt von den Ami´s "erfunden" worden. Hat wer noch so ein "Telefon" genannt Wählmodem zu Hause? darein die DSL Technik gepackt würde bestimmt ein Blickfang im Retrolook werden,


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich finde, daß GWB einer der Dummköpfe der Geschichte ist. Aber ich kann nicht den Verbindung zu meiner vorhergehenden Anmerkung sehen.



Na, du kennst Schäuble und Schröder nicht ?

Stell dir mal die Welt vor ohne Bush.
Vielleicht wäre das Christliche Abendland (Die NL gehören wohl auch dazu   )
schon längst von Horden marodiernender, mordender, plündernder und vergewaltigender Moslems überrannt ?

:sm12:


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2007)

Tobi.

Machte ich einen Fehler, wenn ich alle internets Entwicklung an die US beglaubigte? Ja sicher.
Daß das Internet, das als militärisches Netz begonnen wird, ist 1% Tatsache und 99% Mythus. 
Die Pioniere fuhren von einer Verteidigungsministerumsinitiative ab (darpa, arpanet - nicht milnet). Von dann an waren es die Universitäten, die in der Entwicklung des Internets instrumentell waren. 
Ich kann andere Beispiele nennen, in denen die US übertroffen haben und Europa ausgefallen oder hinterfallen ist. Aber das führt zu nichts. 

Über den militärischen Verbindung zur technologischen Entwicklung:
Das Militär war und ist immer einer die Antriebskräfte in der technologischen Entwicklung. 


Was ich nicht mag, ist der markiert US-unfreundliche Ton.

Wenn die US Erfolg haben, empfangen wir einfach die Resultate, und nehmen sie als natürliche Tatsache von dann an.
Wenn die US einen Unfall haben, stehen wir grinsend bei der Seite und sind mit dummen Anmerkungen bereit. Wie "Gibt es überhaupt etwas, was die richtig machen können".


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Stell dir mal die Welt vor ohne Bush.


 Vermutlich sicherer und ruhiger, aber weniger lustig. 
http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/blbushisms.htm



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> (Die NL gehören wohl auch dazu  )


Meinst Du die Niederländer ?  öööeee, Ja die gehören sicher zum Christliche Abendland. Möglicherweise können ein Niederländer etwas Licht auf dieses werfen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Vermutlich sicherer und ruhiger, aber weniger lustig.
> http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/blbushisms.htm
> 
> Meinst Du die Niederländer ?  öööeee, Ja die gehören sicher zum Christliche Abendland. Möglicherweise können ein Niederländer etwas Licht auf dieses werfen.



Achso ja, äjhhhmmmmm....

Kopenhagen liegt ja in Dänemark.

Gruß mir die Königin !

Ist doch die Margaret, oder ?


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2007)

UG schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß mir die Königing !


Es heisst Königi*n*. Sakrileg !
Wegen dieser Majestäten-Beleidigung ist eine schwer bewaffnete Fregatte jetzt unterwegs zum Südsee.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es heisst Königi*n*. Sakrileg !
> Wegen dieser Majestäten-Beleidigung ist eine schwer bewaffnete Fregatte jetzt unterwegs zum Südsee.



Habs ja schon korrrrigiert !

Gnade Gnade Gnade !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2007)

Zu spät !

Es tut mir leid, aber in solchen Fällen kann nur Blut die Wut unterdrücken. So sind die Traditionen, weißt du.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Zu spät !
> 
> Es tut mir leid, aber in solchen Fällen kann nur Blut die Wut unterdrücken. So sind die Traditionen, weißt du.




Ohhhgottogottogott.... was hab ich nur getan .... 

Aber Vorsicht, nicht das die Armada von einem Hündchen verschluckt wird...


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2007)

Eine mögliche Lösung könnte sein, wenn du eine Tochter hast, die zum kommenden Erben zum Thron, Prinz Christian, verlobt werden kann. 
Nicht um das kümmern, das er die nur 1½ Jahre alt ist. Solche Sachen sind in einer Monarchie ziemlich normal.

Für ein einfaches Buch vor dem Schlafen, empfehle ich den Text, daß Ken M eine Link zu in diesem Thread bekanntgab:
http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/showthread.php?t=31016

Gute nacht an ihr alle !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Eine mögliche Lösung könnte sein, wenn du eine Tochter hast, die zum kommenden Erben zum Thron, Prinz Christian, verlobt werden kann.
> Nicht um das kümmern, das er die nur 1½ Jahre alt ist. Solche Sachen sind in einer Monarchie ziemlich normal.
> 
> Für ein einfaches Buch vor dem Schlafen, empfehle ich den Text, daß Ken M eine Link zu in diesem Thread bekanntgab:
> ...



Naja, meine Tochter ist vom Alter her eher die Mutter des kleinen Prinzen !

Was wäre ich denn dann, wenn ich der Schwiegervater eines Prinzen bin ?
Vizekönig ? HalbZoToS ?

Klingt ja schon verlockend....


----------

